# Hiding/Storing Guns, Ammunition



## Allygene (Sep 28, 2015)

In rural setting, what would be the best way and place to hide/store guns, ammunition, long-term? Thanks!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

buried,,,, 8" PVC pipe with heavy oil on rifle and moisture packs tossed in.

In the walls of your building wrapped in heavy oil soaked towels

in a septic tank bought and buried for the purpose.

Others may have better ideas since I've never actually tried any of these methods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Guns? Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## Allygene (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank FoolAmI!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Now Slippy,,, B nice to the new guy who's asking rude questions on his 1st post. I know for a fact that you keep a spit wad straw in your underwear drawer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Now Slippy,,, B nice to the new guy who's asking rude questions on his 1st post. I know for a fact that you keep a spit wad straw in your underwear drawer.


Slippy? Naaw wrong guy...... you must have him mixed up with someone who can be sarcastic while telling the obvious truths to the fence straddlers.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We can have guns? When did this happen?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What would be the purpose of burying any guns? If you actually had any. So your planning on living through the crap defenseless and hopefully being able to dig them up once any use for them is over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In a collapsing barn under a pile of old corrugated tin and corral panels and locked in a large military, green box with a sealed air vent, 5 large desiccant bags and some MREs. Bury it using a backhoe about 3 feet deep. Try not to rip your new camo pants and hit your head on an old saddle when you do it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> In a collapsing barn under a pile of old corrugated tin and corral panels and locked in a large military, green box with a sealed air vent, 5 large desiccant bags and some MREs. Bury it using a backhoe about 3 feet deep. Try not to rip your new camo pants and hit your head on an old saddle when you do it.


:encouragement:

Now that made me smile!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This depends on the purpose for said hiding/burying...

If you're wanting to set up a cache for yourself to get to, in case of emergency or sudden loss of all possessions(fire/flood), then a sealed 8-10" diameter PVC tube with capped ends would be ideal.
All contents should be sealed in thick sheeting and placed inside with desiccant and O2 packs. You can store food, water, ammunition, and firearms in this manner, and they should stay safe and ready for a very long time. You may wish to consider extra oil on any firearms, just to be safe.

If you're wanting to hide your weapons from authorities seeking to debar you the use of arms... don't.
They're much more useful above ground. In hand. Loaded. Ready.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Row your John boat out into your favorite lake to a depth you can barley swim to. Toss them over the side.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

There are actually a few videos on Youtube talking about gun chache's. Where and how to.


----------



## Allygene (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks csi-tech.


----------



## Allygene (Sep 28, 2015)

Love your last line (Kauboy).


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

You have a constitutional right to bear arms. So I say, bear those arms proudly. Patriots support the constitution of this great country regardless.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

No one except for cops that know they will be in the news looks in walls and insulation.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

gNo one except for cops that know they will be in the news looks in walls and insulation.

The real issue is that you need to put it somewhere that metal naturally is such as next to a water line or gas line. next to a transmission tower, or tank of some sort. Thus things like septic tanks etc.. make sense cause it is terrahertz and sound penetration, ground wave etc.. that you need to worry about but really who the heck is going to spend time using electronics to find a gun??? Out of sight out of mind. If you can't get to it by opening something and is not visible from any direction it is probably safe.


----------

